

How The Pursuit of Truth Led Me To Selling Viagra - dedalus
http://www.icir.org/vern/talks/vp-truth-usesec09.pdf

======
Estragon
Thanks for posting this. It's the first time I've seen hard numbers explaining
the monetary appeal of spamming.

~~~
patio11
It is much more appealing than the network security researchers think, because
they don't think like affiliate marketers.

Assume Bob buys $100 of Viagra for you. They count it as worth being $100, and
wonder how it could be profitable with the high costs of spamming. What
they're missing is what direct marketers call the "backend": now that we've
established Bob is willing to spend money on the Internet to improve his
performance, he becomes an _extraordinarily valuable_ source of recurring
revenue. His expected LTV might well be over a thousand bucks!

------
jacquesm
In one of the graphs there is a mention that the last slammer was seen in
August 2009!

------
vanekl
Damn, I was wondering why my viagra order was never placed.

